# Help me decide: Schecter KM6 vs Ibanez RG652FX



## pfizer (May 31, 2015)

Hi guys! 

A lot of you have helped me narrow down my options with my previous threads. The PRS SE is pretty much a no-brainer for me, as I will be getting one (probably used) in the future. I've always loved PRS guitars and I'll probably use that for the local blues gigs.

Right now though, I need a rugged but versatile metal machine. I'm looking for something with a fast neck that can handle some downtuning (low A). That said, I'll also probably be playing some blues and funk on it, since I'm all about having a balanced musical diet. 

I've narrowed down my options to two guitars:

*Schecter KM6 in Trans White*






VS.

*Ibanez RG652KFX*





I've been a big fan of Ibanez for a few years now, but I'm open to trying something new. These two cost almost the same, with a few hundred bucks more on the Ibanez. For people who own one or both of these guitars, what are your impressions/opinions/advice? How do they compare to one another?


----------



## bloc (May 31, 2015)

I just got an RG652 a few weeks ago but it's the non koa one. I love it very much and the split positions of the pups yield fantastic funky/blues tones. While I'm more inclined to use one of my other guitars for this stuff (i'm a traditionalist) the tones are super convincing. And it's an Ibanez so of course it's fit for metal and has a super thin and fast neck. I'm positive it will have a much thinner neck than the Schecter.


----------



## aprilia4life (May 31, 2015)

I have an Ibanez RG752FX and a Schecter JL-7 and the build quality on the Ibanez is miles ahead of the Schecter.

Ibanez: Quality case with nice soft inlay
Schecter: Cheap warped case with cheap inlay
Ib: Perfectly set nut
Sch: Nut covered in glue overflow with truss rod cover stuck in place, needed screwdriver to remove from glue.
Ib: String rivets set perfectly
Sch: String rivets set unevenly

The Schecter just feels cheaper. In the US, I can understand why the Schecter build quality is lacking, given they are cheaper than Ibanez. However in Australia, it's a no brainer to go the Ibanez route given they are cheaper than Schecter's here.

If you want a "metal machine", the Ibanez will probably need a pickup replacement, so you have to factor that in. 

TLDR: The Schecter plays well, has low action, but there are lots of things that were missed on QC that's a surprise considering the cost. I got it second hand for cheap, so that's why I didn't take it back and get a replacement. If I was buying it new, I wouldn't have left the store with it.


----------



## pfizer (Jun 1, 2015)

That's pretty definitive guys  Guess I'm sticking with Ibanez.

Anyone have any good pickup suggestions? I'm thinking some BKP Holydivers would sound pretty good since it's a basswood body. Aggressive but versatile enough for other stuff.


----------



## Shask (Jun 1, 2015)

Just to bring some to the other side of the argument, I usually prefer Schecter over Ibanez. A big part of this is because of the neck. Schecter typically has a narrower, rounder neck. This fits my hand better than the flat/wide neck of an Ibanez. Ibanez guitars will make my wrist hurt after awhile.

The RG is one of my favorite guitars ever, but the necks kill me. That is one reason why I am a huge fan of the Schecter Banshee. It feels like playing an RG with a better shaped neck.

I also tend to prefer Schecter's controls. I like the 3-way + pull taps better than the 5-way.

I think above all though, the answer to this question comes down to what neck shape you prefer. You want wide/thin or narrow/rounded?


----------



## pfizer (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm actually quite comfortable with both neck shapes, but I do change my grip according to the type of music I play. I usually have my thumb resting on top of the neck for funk and blues while I move my thumb to the back of the neck for more technically difficult stuff. 

My JP6 has quite a thin neck, but the first thing I noticed about it was that it didn't feel as flat as the various Wizard necks I've played over the years.

As for the Schecter, it does cost a little less than the Ibby, so I'm guessing a little less strict quality control is to be expected. That said though, if I get the thing properly set-up and tweaked, will it be able to stand up against the Ibanez?

Or maybe I should just save up a bit more and go for a J.Custom instead....


----------



## bloc (Jun 1, 2015)

pfizer said:


> That's pretty definitive guys  Guess I'm sticking with Ibanez.
> 
> Anyone have any good pickup suggestions? I'm thinking some BKP Holydivers would sound pretty good since it's a basswood body. Aggressive but versatile enough for other stuff.



Dude the Air Norton/Tone Zone combo in the RG is absolutely godly. When I got the guitar I was expecting some quality pups of course but when I started to play I was totally blown away. The tone is absolutely huge.


----------



## EchelonXIII (Jun 9, 2015)

KM6.

SSfrets, pretty good pickups, great hardware, hipshot, amazing wood specs.
No brainer really. Even at european prices it's a fantastic guitar you get, and can only be matched by something like a Mayones


----------



## aprilia4life (Jun 9, 2015)

EchelonXIII said:


> KM6.
> 
> SSfrets, pretty good pickups, great hardware, hipshot, amazing wood specs.
> No brainer really. Even at european prices it's a fantastic guitar you get, and can only be matched by something like a Mayones



Every one of your points is the ibanez also. You just forgot to add sub-par build quality for the Schecter.


----------



## snissors (Jun 9, 2015)

aprilia4life said:


> Every one of your points is the ibanez also. You just forgot to add sub-par build quality for the Schecter.



The ibanez 652 has SS frets??


----------



## beerandbeards (Jun 10, 2015)

For what it's worth, I own a KM6. Nothing wrong with it all. Built very well. Not sure about other Schecters but mine is flawless. I played a 652 and it was also built very well. It comes down to your preference.

One or two lemons does not mean every guitar will be


----------



## Rawkmann (Jun 10, 2015)

Pretty sure it will come down to personal preference, both guitars should be fine quality wise. I vastly prefer the look of the KM6, and SS frets is a huge bonus. I love Ibanez always will but I've played dud Prestiges before, and Schecter lately has been killing it quality wise with their recent guitars. If the KM6 neck is anything similar to the latest Banshee models I'd probably prefer it over the RG652 as well.


----------



## aprilia4life (Jun 10, 2015)

snissors said:


> The ibanez 652 has SS frets??



My humble apologies, I thought they were SS frets. Apparently, Ibanez doesn't to SS frets at all.


----------



## vkw619 (Jun 12, 2015)

I own the 652 and I personally find it one of the best bang for your buck higher end guitars on the market. Japanese prestige quality for under a grand? I think its an amazing deal. I have played both the KM6 and KM7 and both felt nice. I personally think the 652 is a bit more versatile.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jun 12, 2015)

I've played the 652 yesterday also owned a KM6 for about 2 months - the KM6 is a solid metal and shred machine but to be honest the guitar is not versatile enough for me, even though it has a coil-tap.

The classic Air Norton/Tone Zone combo, the 5-way switch,and the tone knob on the 652 gives a lot more options and tonal variety than the KM6. The 4th & 2nd positions on the 652 are very 'glassy' sounding. Sounds nice for funky-rhythm stuff.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jun 18, 2015)

I do not like Schecter but I give credit where credit is due. The Schecter line of guitars with the Sustainiac in the neck position is one of the most enjoyable guitars I've ever played. 

With that said, I would recommend the Ibanez RG652 over the Schecter KM6. First, I have played both of these guitars (technically I played an RG 655) and I think the Ibanez is the better guitar but that is my subjective opinion. Second, do not expect the Ibanez to be perfect out of the box. It will need a setup. This may sound like a bad thing......nay! A well setup Ibanez Prestige is one of the best playing instruments you can buy, especially at your price point. I regret selling two pieces of gear: a EHX Micro POG and an Ibanez RG7620. The Ibanez was built before the Prestige tier was in place but the quality of MIJ guitars from that era (late 90's-early 00's) was equivalent. Good Luck!


----------



## pfizer (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the continued input here guys. I'm still on the fence actually, but the Ibanez is looking mighty good right now. 

Not sure if I'll replace the pickups on it though; as I said, I'm planning on using some pretty low tunings on the thing, so I'm not sure if the ToneZone/AirNorton combo is the best choice for that. Any suggestions on what kind of nut to use for heavier strings as well? Graphtec is almost always brought up.


----------



## pfizer (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the continued input here guys. I'm still on the fence actually, but the Ibanez is looking mighty good right now. 

Not sure if I'll replace the pickups on it though; as I said, I'm planning on using some pretty low tunings on the thing, so I'm not sure if the ToneZone/AirNorton combo is the best choice for that. Any suggestions on what kind of nut to use for heavier strings as well? Graphtec is almost always brought up.


----------



## vkw619 (Jun 20, 2015)

pfizer said:


> Thanks for the continued input here guys. I'm still on the fence actually, but the Ibanez is looking mighty good right now.
> 
> Not sure if I'll replace the pickups on it though; as I said, I'm planning on using some pretty low tunings on the thing, so I'm not sure if the ToneZone/AirNorton combo is the best choice for that. Any suggestions on what kind of nut to use for heavier strings as well? Graphtec is almost always brought up.



I've tuned my 652 down to around Drop Db and the Tone Zone/Air Norton work fine. They aren't high output pickup so if you want to play really br00tal metal, I'd rip them out (sell them to pay for your new pickups) and through in maybe a D-Activator and a Liquifire or something of that nature. Those work great in basswood!


----------



## Emil357 (Jun 20, 2015)

No brainer. Ibanez is miles ahead in build quality.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Jun 26, 2015)

I'll drop in just to say that I haven't found a durned thing wrong with my new KM-6. Good fret setup out of the box - no sharp ends/uneven frets. Action was set good, I did tweak to taste. Guitar has good intonation.

Pickups are fantastic for drop tuning, the Black Winter bridge is hella tight, at least to my ears. The neck pickup will surprise you in its versatility. Don't believe me? Watch this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZSTrs6H3VU

Middle position, split, will net some really nice clean/pushed tones.

That being said, it is DEFINITELY a metal guitar in the stock configuration. I don't plan on changing mine, as I have plenty of guitars that do other things. I just didn't have a straight up metal guitar. 

My advice to you is this: Want that drop B/A metal, with tons of clarity? Can't beat the specs on the Schecter. 

If you are looking for a do it all guitar, the Ibanez is probably the better choice.


----------



## bloc (Jun 26, 2015)

That guitar playing is soooo yummy in the vid


----------



## pel (Jun 26, 2015)

both are killer axe !


----------



## pfizer (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi there guys, thanks again for the continued input on here.

Right now, I'm still on the fence with both guitars; I actually really like the Schecter neck profile and the satin finish is excellent.

I just wanted to ask what string gauge would you use for down-tuning on either guitar? Do I need to go with 0.12 gauge strings for songs by Chevelle or Killswitch Engage? Or would 0.11s be enough to downtune and still be able to be used with Standard tuning?


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Jun 29, 2015)

11-54's would be fine for Drop B on this guitar, although a bit tight for E standard.

Edit: 52 to 54.


----------



## Shask (Jun 29, 2015)

String gauge is pretty personal. It is hard to say. I use strings that others would laugh at.

For my B-tuned guitar I use the 13-56 set. I would actually prefer lighter, but this set comes with a wound G. That is mandatory for B tuning for me. I havent found a 11-54ish set with a wound G.


----------



## vkw619 (Jun 29, 2015)

Like others have said its pretty personal on string gauge on my Jim Root Tele in Drop C I run 11-56 NYXLs and for my 652 in E standard/Eb Standard, I run 49-10 NYXLs


----------



## nicktao (Jul 5, 2015)

FWIW, I picked up a KM6 TWS a while ago and it's one of my favorites right now. It sounds great, feels awesome, and looks sweet. I love what Keith and Jeff have done with Schecter. SS frets, thin necks, Hipshot bridge, locking tuners, swamp ash, and flamed maple top, all under 1k is pretty amazing. I've been picking it up instead of my JPs or LP recently.


----------



## pfizer (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, I actually realized just how ridiculous the specs are on the KM6, considering the price. How are the Black Winter pickups by the way? I've heard that they can be little muddy for cleans.

I also just wanted to ask, do I need to go to 0.12 gauge strings for drop A tuning? I'm thinking of letting whatever I pick, the KM6 or the Prestige, to live in C tuning most of the time and I'll just use my JP6 for standard, Eb and drop D tuning.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 6, 2015)

The Winters are great, I can get pretty much any sound I want out of them. They're pretty clean to me. I've never had a problem with them being muddy. If that's the case then it's likely just because the pup is too high in the cavity. Just screw it down a bit. 

By drop A, what do you mean? I know a few variations. Are you taking about Drop C with a Low A? If so, then I use the 11-56 D'adario set gauge in Elixirs with a 60 for the low A. So AGCFAD.
I've never used C standard though.


----------



## pfizer (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, I do mean Drop C with low A. I believe that's the tuning Alter Bridge used in some of their songs in their Fortress album.

I'm probably going to put off getting another electric guitar for now anyway, since I kinda have to really get a laptop for work. But at least the invaluable advice here will make the choice much easier to make when the time comes.


----------

